# A note to the new Guys



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

I just want to say welcome to everyone! 

You know, I look back at when i first joined a forum and I wasn't really sure what to expect. A bunch of internet tough guys? A bunch of people who...what? Well, figured I would dive in and find out what these communities were all about. 

I ended up trying a few different websites and I never really cliqued well with any of them. Then I found Iron Magazine... I have to say it has a great community, awesome sponsors, and a bunch of generally good people on here.

The trick to really getting along well here is 
1) read a lot of the threads, and make intelligent responses
2) Be mindful of the rules and thread topics before posting responses
3) Search the sections, find ur niche!

You know I see a lot of people come and go, they read one or two sections then dissapear. Remember guys, there are many sub-forums here that have different people, different mentalities, goals, etc. Find your niche, find where you fit in at and contribute.

One thing everyone here has in common is fitness. We all go about it differently, and may have different goals, but we have that one common interest. What more can you ask for in a community?

I hope you all have a pleasant experience here!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 25, 2012)

lol. Thanks ck !


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 25, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> lol. Thanks ck !



heh, I wanted to be heard!


----------



## mooner (Feb 25, 2012)

thanks,guy.


----------



## charley (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## mattyn69 (Feb 26, 2012)

Just joined, but been nothing but great info and good help so far. Just hate having to post so many times b4 u can PM, but i also understand it. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2012)

mattyn69 said:


> Just hate having to post so many times b4 u can PM, but i also understand it. Keep up the good work!!



spammers ruin the internet for us all.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 26, 2012)

So true...Take a look at my inbox someday


----------



## brazey (Feb 26, 2012)

Great info for the newbs. Perhaps we should sticky this


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Great post.  Hopefully the peeps will read it


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## ckcrown84 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a great opportunity for many of you new guys and Vets alike!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/g...re-com-fake-before-after-picture-contest.html

A contest


----------



## striker1488 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info. So far of what i read, this is a great site. 
Again, thanks


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 1, 2012)

striker1488 said:


> Thanks for the info. So far of what i read, this is a great site.
> Again, thanks



Hope you enjoy your stay! It is a great community


----------



## Kimi (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## bigd36 (Mar 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## HANDSOME STRANGER (Mar 3, 2012)

Good reminder post BRO. Welcome


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

nice post..it's true


----------



## itodobien (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome.  I am still cruising through what there is to offer. Mostly interested in supplement information right now.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info to us newb's.  Can anyone tell me why I got negative reputation points for no reason?  Oh well, I'll just have to stick it out until I can get some positive points.  Thanks again


----------

